# Samsung HT-H5500W ARC



## Joedert (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a Samsung 5500 series TV. And a Samsung HT-H5500W. It's been fine for about a year and now it won't put sound to the TV. I just have a HDMI cable in the HDMI 2 (Arc) if I go to the speaker test mode it will put sound to all speakers. It just won't switch over to DirecTv as it always did. I've replaced the cable,updated software. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a somewhat similar problem, sometimes when I switch inputs from Dish Network to Blu-ray I also loose audio. If I turn off the TV and turn back on it starts working again. Mine is likely an occasional handshake issue.

Did your just flat out quit working?

Do you have another cable you can try? In my experience HDMI cables are the absolute worst type of cable in terms of reliability.

Only other thing I can suggest is to go through your menus and make sure nothing has been inadvertently changed. I believe Samsung TV speakers must be turned OFF, External Speakers or Internal Mute. Your HT-H5500 ARC set to AUTO, and make sure if using Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) is Off.

I would still suspect the cable is the issue, make sure you have a quality HDMI 1.4 cable, older cables should work but...


----------



## Joedert (Nov 26, 2015)

nova said:


> I have a somewhat similar problem, sometimes when I switch inputs from Dish Network to Blu-ray I also loose audio. If I turn off the TV and turn back on it starts working again. Mine is likely an occasional handshake issue.
> 
> Did your just flat out quit working?
> 
> ...


I did try a different cable but not a high quality one. I went through all TV and home theater settings several times. The thing that gets me is why the individual speaker test will all play just fine. I got them both from Crutchfeild about 1 year ago. I'll call them Monday and go from there.


----------



## Joedert (Nov 26, 2015)

It was the HDMI cable! Got a good ARC rated one and it's all good. Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome, glad you found it and it was a cheap and easy fix.


----------

